# this is an old article from 2000 but what do you think?



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

I found this today, what do you think?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1058408.stm

mandamae xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Interesting!

Although, nookie didn't play a part in creating our two, we avoided it everytime!


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Interesting article, bet it's most husbands favourite article on IVF related matters   

We had 3 lots of IVF and the first we did and the second two we didn't and for us our end result was the same!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

good grief, who would want marital unpleasantness after an EC and ET? my eyes are just watering thinking about it!  

and as for finding the energy and inclination...


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

katie c said:


> good grief, who would want marital unpleasantness after an EC and ET? my eyes are just watering thinking about it!
> 
> and as for finding the energy and inclination...


Well I don't know how you do it but I'd hardly describe it as unpleasent, myself! 

C~x


----------

